# Stuff and Things > Guns and Self Defense >  New Ruger 45acp/45 colt

## usfan

Chambered for 45 colt, AND 45 acp with moon clips.  4.2" barrel, will shoot the high powered 45 colt 'ruger only' loads, making it equal to a 44 magnum.



Very stout pistol.  I have a redhawk in 44 magnum, & it is a tank.  I'd want some softer grips for shooting the hotter loads, but this would be a multi purpose pistol.. a decent pack gun for bear country, home defense, shtf, & lots of other possibilities.  ..and yes, i already have one ordered..    :Big Grin: 

Moon clips are great.. very fast reloads, easy to carry, & keeps the spent brass together.  The ruger ones can be loaded & unloaded by hand.. some of the others (like the S&W) need a tool to unload them.

Big, heavy pistol (44 oz), not really for CC, but doable.  Plenty of power but with the ability to shoot the milder 45acp, or cowboy action 45 colts.  Can shoot anything from light weight, 180 grain or lower up to 300+ grain projectiles.

Match this with a lever action in 45 colt, & you have a very versatile combo.  Add a double stack 45acp 1911, & you get all the modern abilities of a semi auto, plus the power & reliability of a revolver.  I had been considering the S&W 460 xvr, or a 454 casull, for more power in a 45.  But the hot 45 colt loads give you nearly the oomph of the 454, using the cheaper 45 colt brass.  The 460 smith is such a huge gun too (72 oz!), & only 5 rounds.  This Ruger is a full 6 round revolver.   I might not shoot the 44 magnums much, anymore.   :Smile: 

I'll post a mini review after i get it.

----------

DonGlock26 (07-01-2015),freyasman (07-01-2015),Pregnar Kraps (07-01-2015),sotmfs (07-11-2015)

----------


## Pepper Belly

That's a beauty but it looks like it would take quite a bit of practice to have full control of it. Love to read your review.

----------

Pregnar Kraps (07-01-2015)

----------


## usfan

And, for those who think revolvers are too slow or obsolete, don't tell this guy..    :Laughing7: 

12 shots with reload, under 3 seconds..  with, btw, a 45 acp revolver..

----------

Pregnar Kraps (07-01-2015),sotmfs (07-11-2015)

----------


## usfan

> That's a beauty but it looks like it would take quite a bit of practice to have full control of it. Love to read your review.


I'll shoot a few 'hot' loads, but those will be minimal.  I'll probably use it more for range shooting in the 45acp.  I reload both, & i'm getting it for the hot 45 colt option, but i probably won't shoot much with the hot loads.  I don't with the 44 mag.  I reload those, too, & mostly shoot the milder loads for fun & practice.  At 44 oz, it will be easy for the lighter stuff, & we'll see how the hot loads do.  I'll probably want a rubber recoil grip for those!

I've reloaded & shot 45 colt for a while, but only the 'normal' ones, not the 'ruger only' loads.  So i'll have plenty of mild 45 colt rounds to warm it up.  I might load up a few hot rounds to be ready when i pick it up on friday.

----------

Pepper Belly (07-01-2015),Pregnar Kraps (07-01-2015)

----------


## DonGlock26

I know a guy who shot a criminal in the shoulder with a .45 long colt. The docs had to amputate the criminal's arm. 
I'll bet "Lefty" went straight after that. That bullet is like a roll of dimes. Ouch!





.45LC on left.                 .45acp on right

----------

Old Ridge Runner (07-04-2015)

----------


## Pepper Belly

> I know a guy who shot a criminal in the shoulder with a .45 long colt. The docs had to amputate the criminal's arm. 
> I'll bet "Lefty" went straight after that. That bullet is like a roll of dimes. Ouch!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .45LC on left.                 .45acp on right


Holy shit. 

News flash for the beta male librul faggots, guns are fucking cool.

----------

DonGlock26 (07-01-2015)

----------


## DonGlock26

S&W .45 Long Colt.

----------

Pepper Belly (07-01-2015)

----------


## Pepper Belly

I just looked up that Ruger thinking maybe I'd treat myself. Maybe not. Pricey.

----------


## usfan

Ok, it came a day early.  So i took off work early, & rode the bike about 25 miles to the FFL i use.  On the way home, i stopped at the range, & fired a few rounds.

The medium 45 colt loads pack a punch!  I can tell the hot 45 loads will be rough.. much like a 44 magnum.  The 45 acp were easy, & the moon clips were great.  The ruger ones can be hand loaded & unloaded.  I have some for a S&W, & a Taurus, & they need a tool to unload.  Naturally, the ruger & s&w 6 shot clips do not interchange..    :Rolleyes20:   How hard could that be, to standardize on something like that?

I put about a dozen 45 colt through it, & about 50 45acp.  It is very accurate, as i would expect.. more so than a 1911.. at least for me.  When i got home, i immediately put a pachmayer grip on the new pistol.. i robbed it off the 44 magnum redhawk, & it fit fine.  I will probably try to find one that is made for the round butt frame, but there may not be anyone making one, yet.  Fortunately, the square butt frame pachmayer & hogues will fit.

It is almost identical, size, weight, & function as the S&W 625.  But the ruger shoots hot 45 colt, so is more versatile.  I may eventually sell or trade the smith, but it is a very sweet pistol, too.  I don't think a person can have too many revolvers, once you pass 50.  There might even be an old law about that on the books somewhere..    :Laughing7:

----------

DonGlock26 (07-03-2015),Pepper Belly (07-03-2015)

----------


## Snappo

Very nice pistol.  Let us know how you like it.  Here are my revolvers:

S&W 500 with 8" barrel
DSC_7797-X2.jpg

Original Model 29 in .44 Magnum
DSC_7789-X3.jpg

Raging Bull in 44 magnum (prolly should have gone with .454 Casull)
DSC_7790-X2.jpg

----------

sotmfs (07-11-2015),usfan (07-02-2015)

----------


## Snappo

> S&W .45 Long Colt.


Someday I really need to get a single-action .45 Long Colt revolver and Lever Action.  It's totally on my list of stuff to have.

----------


## usfan

> Very nice pistol.  Let us know how you like it.  Here are my revolvers:
> 
> S&W 500 with 8" barrel
> Attachment 9694
> 
> Original Model 29 in .44 Magnum
> Attachment 9695
> 
> Raging Bull in 44 magnum (prolly should have gone with .454 Casull)
> Attachment 9696


Nice collection.  Since you have the 500 smith, you don't really need the 454 casull.. the 44 mags should be very happy.  But since when does 'need' have anything to do with it?   :Big Grin: 

I have been thinking of adding the 460 s&w to my arsenal, but don't really shoot the higher power loads all that much.  I'll run some through the 44 mag every now & then, but it doesn't get to the range every time, like the 45acp, 9mm, & 357/38.  This new 45  colt +p will probably take the place of another big magnum handgun, & should placate me for a while.  I'm working now on a companion rifle for the ruger.  Too bad the model 92 levers don't shoot 45acp..

----------


## Toefoot

@usfan

Ever think about owning a MPA 45 ACP?






> Nice collection.  Since you have the 500 smith, you don't really need the 454 casull.. the 44 mags should be very happy.  But since when does 'need' have anything to do with it?  
> 
> I have been thinking of adding the 460 s&w to my arsenal, but don't really shoot the higher power loads all that much.  I'll run some through the 44 mag every now & then, but it doesn't get to the range every time, like the 45acp, 9mm, & 357/38.  This new 45  colt +p will probably take the place of another big magnum handgun, & should placate me for a while.  I'm working now on a companion rifle for the ruger.  Too bad the model 92 levers don't shoot 45acp..

----------


## Snappo

> Nice collection.  Since you have the 500 smith, you don't really need the 454 casull.. the 44 mags should be very happy.  But since when does 'need' have anything to do with it?  
> 
> I have been thinking of adding the 460 s&w to my arsenal, but don't really shoot the higher power loads all that much.  I'll run some through the 44 mag every now & then, but it doesn't get to the range every time, like the 45acp, 9mm, & 357/38.  This new 45  colt +p will probably take the place of another big magnum handgun, & should placate me for a while.  I'm working now on a companion rifle for the ruger.  Too bad the model 92 levers don't shoot 45acp..


That 500 S&W is retarded.  Some guy bought it for $1,100 or so and shot it once.  I got it off him for $400 and threw a scope on it.  I shot it once as well.  It put a stress crack in my radius and it ached for like 2 weeks. And at $50 for 12 rounds I said screw it.  I just sold about 100 firearms and right now am down to about 50 or 75 and am in buying mode.  I kind of do that periodically - dunno why though.  I will pick some calibers I am bored with and ditch them and go a different direction.  

I think the reason the Model 92 can't do 45 ACP is because 45 ACP is rimless.  But Marlin used to make a 45 ACP weapon called the "Camping Carbine".  What ever happened to that?  I bet that's collectible as heck now.  You know what's fun and you should get - a lever action .35 Remington.   I just gave mine to a friend and got a 45-70 to replace it.  But the .35 Remington is a great round for lever action.   I just put a Leupold Rifleman on my 45-70 this week.  

Question - if you put together all of your scopes dry,  would you double back and put blue loctite on each screw after the fact?   I'm kind of thinking about doing that.  Is it a bad idea?

----------


## usfan

> @usfan
> 
> Ever think about owning a MPA 45 ACP?


I actually have a 1911 carbine 'upper' adapter.  You remove the slide from the 1911, then put on the new barrel upper assembly.  It makes it into a decent 45 carbine.  It's pretty accurate, too.  I can ring the 12" steel plate with regularity from 100 yds with a holo sight.  It uses regular 1911 magazines, even the longer ones.  It's a mechtech.. i think i might have posted a pic of it here, once.




> That 500 S&W is retarded.  Some guy bought it for $1,100 or so and shot it once.  I got it off him for $400 and threw a scope on it.  I shot it once as well.  It put a stress crack in my radius and it ached for like 2 weeks. And at $50 for 12 rounds I said screw it.  I just sold about 100 firearms and right now am down to about 50 or 75 and am in buying mode.  I kind of do that periodically - dunno why though.  I will pick some calibers I am bored with and ditch them and go a different direction.  
> 
> I think the reason the Model 92 can't do 45 ACP is because 45 ACP is rimless.  But Marlin used to make a 45 ACP weapon called the "Camping Carbine".  What ever happened to that?  I bet that's collectible as heck now.  You know what's fun and you should get - a lever action .35 Remington.   I just gave mine to a friend and got a 45-70 to replace it.  But the .35 Remington is a great round for lever action.   I just put a Leupold Rifleman on my 45-70 this week.  
> 
> Question - if you put together all of your scopes dry,  would you double back and put blue loctite on each screw after the fact?   I'm kind of thinking about doing that.  Is it a bad idea?


Yeah, that's one of the reasons i balked at the 460.  Sure, it would be cool to have such a high powered pistol, but if all i could handle were mouse fart loads, what's the point?   :Big Grin:   The 44 mag is plenty of power.. more than i would shoot for fun, anyway.  I suspect this ruger 45 colt with  hot loads will be the same.

I've known some people that had the marlin.. & even hi point has a really cheap but functional carbine for a few pistol calibers.. 9, 40, & 45acp, iirc.  But i'm kind of partial to lever guns.  it was my first rifle, a single shot ithaca saddle gun in 22.

I don't put anything on my scope screws, but know those who do.  I usually take my scopes off to put in the safe.. mostly because my safe isn't big enough & i have to jamb them all in.  I keep a scope on one rifle, but the rest have quick disconnects, or i just unscrew the hold down screws & remove it.  I've not had a scope screw loosen, but i snug them down pretty well, & check them after shooting much.  Perhaps if i were in a critical hunting situation, & had to depend on the screws NOT loosening, i'd loctite them.

I have 2 rifles that i shoot fairly often, & they both have quick disconnects.  one is a vepr 308, with the side scope mount.  It is surprisingly accurate & holds the adjustment.  Occasionally i have to tweak the one on the AR, but i had to do that even when i left them on.. cheap scopes..  But even my son-in-law's very expensive scope needs some minor tweaking, after a few rounds.  I think there are other factors, too, like how hot the rifle barrel is, the ammo, the weather, & most of all, the shooter.

----------


## Snappo

> I have 2 rifles that i shoot fairly often, & they both have quick disconnects.  one is a vepr 308, with the side scope mount.  It is surprisingly accurate & holds the adjustment.  Occasionally i have to tweak the one on the AR, but i had to do that even when i left them on.. cheap scopes..  But even my son-in-law's very expensive scope needs some minor tweaking, after a few rounds.  I think there are other factors, too, like how hot the rifle barrel is, the ammo, the weather, & most of all, the shooter.


My AR is a tack hammer.   I started with a Bushmaster Varminter fluted and floated,  then put a Colt SP2 bottom on it (thanks to NY State).  I added a Jewell trigger, a JP Muzzle Brake, some cosmetic stuff,  for the rings I did HS Precision, and the scope is a Pentax Lightseeker 30 with the Mildot option.  I changed the turrets on the scope,  and for that I went with Kenton's tuned trajectory compensators.  If you send Michael Kenton your chron info on the round and all the other info (temperature, elevation, humidity, distance from scope to barrel, etc) he sends you back turrets designed exactly for your round.   I haven't laid a finger on the scope mounts in 8 years or so,  and on a windless day I can do about 0.1 MOA (holes touch each other) at 100 yards.  I use this mostly for prairie dogging;  though I just got a bolt action M25 a week or so ago with a scope made specifically for M822 (the Nikon P223).  I built my own range on my farm,  and I have some almost-daily shooters.  A pair of Remington Police Sniper Systems.  I have one PSS in the 26" HBAR,  and one in the 20" fluted Bull Barrel.  Last year I bought the Remington XHR/XTR;  which they made for like a year.  That is insane accuracy.  On my Coleman lead sled I can do three round groups through the same hole on a good day.  BTW -  I didn't "want" the S&W500.  But dude - $400.   So I had to take it.  
DSC_7769-X3.jpg

20150528_221609-1899x1068.jpg

----------

usfan (07-03-2015)

----------


## NaturalBorn

Nice.  I see it has already been milled for the full moon clips.  That would knock a tin can off the fence post.

----------


## usfan

Well, not content with the current collection, i decided that a lever action in 454 casull would be a good companion piece for the redhawk.  I was looking for just the 45 colt, but i saw the 454 for nearly the same price, & of course, more versatile, shooting the 454 casull round.  Too bad @Archer isn't here anymore, as he would have some good comments & tips.  Anyway, i ordered it over the weekend, on sale, & am looking forward to trying it out.  I've loaded up some test 45 colt +P rounds, for both the redhawk & the rossi when it comes in.



I have a couple of other rossi 92's, which are patterned after the winchester model 1892 levergun.  The 454 has a couple of unique featurs:
1. butt pad.  All the other rossi's have a curved metal butt plate.
2. tube loading/unloading.  This has the option of loading or unloading from the tube, like some old 22s.  It has the side loading gate, still, but this would make unloading a full tube easier, instead of racking the lever to empty it.

It is a 20" barrel, blue with walnut stock, will shoot 45 colt & 454 casull.  I'll probably shoot the 45 colts through it mostly, but i'll reload a couple of hi power rounds to try it out.  Funny about the butt pad.  I have a 44 magnum rossi with the hard steel butt plate, & never really thought it needed more.  this 454 casull round must pack a punch, if you need a butt pad on a rifle.  I almost considered getting a 454 in a pistol, but i don't think so.  I don't even like to shoot high powered 44 magnum rounds through a big heavy ruger pistol.. i don't think a 454 (or 460, or 500!) will be in my future.

----------

sotmfs (07-11-2015)

----------


## usfan

> Nice.  I see it has already been milled for the full moon clips.  That would knock a tin can off the fence post.


funny about the moon clips.  I have a S&W revolver in 45acp, & the moon clips are too big to fit the ruger.  the ruger's center  hole is too small for the S&W..  how is that for settling on a standard?  The other day i grabbed a handful of clips & the ruger to shoot at the range, while i was out & about.  but when i got  to the range, i found i had the smith, not the ruger, & the loaded moon clips would not fit.  ..maybe i should just stick with the 1911..   :Big Grin:

----------


## usfan

Well, i went to the range yesterday, to try out some hotter 'ruger only' loads. I shot about 100 rounds of regular 45c, hot 45c, & 45acp. I had ordered a hogue bantam grip, & was using it.

Wow. I like this pistol. The hot loads were hot.. nice kick to them, but not abusive. I don't think i want or need a 45 casull, though! I spent a little more time sighting it in, with regular colt loads, then compared to the others. They were all pretty good. I didn't do a side by side this time with the smith 625, but i found the accuracy was much better than last time out. Maybe the barrel is more 'broken in' after the last cleaning & shooting, or maybe i'm just getting a better feel for it. But subjectively, from my fading memory, it seems as accurate as the smith, which would be reasonable, since they are both 4" barrels.

The range was empty, so i took a few longer shots.. ~ 130 yds, then some at 200+. The 45acp were like artillery shells, & did not shoot flat at all. The factory long colts were not much better. But the hot ruger only loads were pretty flat shooting. At 130 i only had to aim a few inches higher to get on target. It was not moa accuracy, but it hit a 24" circle with 5 of 6 rounds, off a pickup cab rest. I would be very comfortable hunting anything around here to ~ 100yds. 

I shot a lot of 45acp both in single & double action, both, weak, & strong hand. It was very capable at normal pistol range.. between 10 & 30 yds it would consistently be on a 10" target.. except weak hand.. i've got to get it in better shape. I had 2 ftf weak hand, which was probably a limp wrist thing, & only in 45acp. I did not shoot the hot 45c loads one handed.

I'm going to change back to the pachmayr gripper, & shoot the same hot loads with it, to see how it compares. I have 3 grips now, for 2 redhawks, so i can experiment.

The last time out i was disappointed with the accuracy, & thought the smith 625 was much better. Now, they are very similar, & i'll have to do a side by side to see if my reloads work better in one or the other.

The hot ruger loads were with 250 gr, fn plated, and 300 gr, fn hitech coated. I tried both 21.1 & 22.6 of 4227, & they both were fine. A lot more kick with the 300 gr, but that is to be expected. I could go a bit higher, but am very happy with either of these. I'll probably use the higher charge for the 250 gr plated ones, & the lower for the heavier bullets.

The bantam hogue grip fits this pistol very well, except for the round butt part. If i decide to go with this grip, i plan to shave off the grip, so it fits the butt better. If i do, i'll post a pic. The pachy gripper is still softer, & has a backstrap covering, but not much. I'll take my time, & shoot a bunch with both, & keep the one i like better.

The 45 acp are like 22s. There is hardly any recoil with this heavy gun, but it is very accurate. This combo really intrigues me. You get the power of a 44 magnum, with the moonclip versatility of 45 acp. BTW, the moonclips are outstanding. They are easy to load & unload with just your fingers, & they are very fast to load & unload from the pistol. I've got moonclips in 4 of my revolvers, now, & don't know how i ever did without them. The ruger ones, especially, are quick & easy. I had to go aftermarket for the smith to get range friendly moonclips.

I'm partial to the 45acp round anyway, & with the ability to go hi power 45 colt magnum loads, AND 45 c cowboy loads, this is almost a 3 in one pistol. It's a keeper. I thought i would like it, & i do.

----------


## sotmfs

> Holy shit. 
> 
> News flash for the beta male librul faggots, guns are fucking cool.


Alpha ,liberal,hetero males think guns are cool.

----------


## sotmfs

I sold an elliptical exercise machine on craigs list.The guy that bought it teaches the State required pistol course.What great luck.I am going to take it in the fall.I had my pistol permit and my FID card years ago.the pistol permit was good for 5 years.I let it expire.The FID was lifetime until they changed the law to 5 years.I let it expire.

----------


## Corruptbuddha

> Chambered for 45 colt, AND 45 acp with moon clips.  4.2" barrel, will shoot the high powered 45 colt 'ruger only' loads, making it equal to a 44 magnum.
> 
> 
> 
> Very stout pistol.  I have a redhawk in 44 magnum, & it is a tank.  I'd want some softer grips for shooting the hotter loads, but this would be a multi purpose pistol.. a decent pack gun for bear country, home defense, shtf, & lots of other possibilities.  ..and yes, i already have one ordered..   
> 
> Moon clips are great.. very fast reloads, easy to carry, & keeps the spent brass together.  The ruger ones can be loaded & unloaded by hand.. some of the others (like the S&W) need a tool to unload them.
> 
> Big, heavy pistol (44 oz), not really for CC, but doable.  Plenty of power but with the ability to shoot the milder 45acp, or cowboy action 45 colts.  Can shoot anything from light weight, 180 grain or lower up to 300+ grain projectiles.
> ...

----------


## usfan

Well, i picked up the 454 today, & stopped by the range on the way home.  I had loaded some test loads of 454, & they certainly do pack a punch.  I even decided to put a slip on butt pad to help with recoil.  You wouldn't need it for hunting.. a shot or 2 with the built in pad would be fine.  But many rounds at the range, & the additional pad makes it more comfortable.  I fired a few out to ~200 yds, & they were pretty flat shooting.  I didn't have to adjust much for elevation.  This is a lot of power.  300 grains of 45 caliber going ~ 1600fps packs a wallop.  Even though it is a small carbine, it would handle any big game in north america.


I also shot some low & high power 45 colt loads through it.  No need for the additional pad at all, & they still are very accurate, though the cowboy loads drop quite a bit past 100 yds.  And of course, the Ruger redhawk had to get a few rounds through it, too.  Some 45acp & both powers of 45 colt.  I'm really liking the accuracy of this gun, especially with hot 45 colt loads.  All in all, i'm pretty happy with this combo.. it gives me a lot of versatility in a pistol & rifle in the same caliber.

----------


## usfan

I shot 45acp, cowboy 45 colt, & ruger only 45 colt back to back & randomly through it today, to see if it had a hiccup. Not a one. I took it with me to Utah last week, when visiting the SIL & daughter. We shot it a bit there, too.. probably 50 of each 45 colt r/o, & 45acp.

Ok, i did a quick & dirty trim of the hogue grip. I drew a line with a pen, then cut it while on the pistol with a sharp utility knife. it cut easily, until it hit the hard plastic near the frame. I continued to cut it until the pieces were off. I then took it off the pistol, & sanded it with some coarse sand paper, until it was shaped ok. I put it back on, & did some touch up sanding with it on the pistol, being careful not to sand the stainless frame. It fits the hand better, for me, & follows the contour of the round butt frame. I'm sure hogue will make one to fit this pistol, eventually, but this is a temporary fix.

1507redhawkgrip.jpg1507redhawkgrip2.jpg1507redhawkgrip3.jpg

This is a much more comfortable grip to shoot the hot loads with.  I don't even think i would try it with the stock wood grips!

At short range, the 45 acp is as accurate as a 1911.. in my hands, anyway. At distance, up to 100 yds, it drops ~ 1-2'. This is not a long range pistol, i know, but i like to push the limits to see what it can do. 

Now, the hot colt loads are very flat out to 100 yds & more. I even shot some 300 yd rainbow shots up in Ut. I wouldn't hunt with it, but it would reach out if you had to. Inside of 100 yds, both the cowboy & hot loads were pretty accurate. I could dance a soda can inside 40 yds. The double action is very smooth.. not quite on par with my smith 625, but pretty close. I suspect the more i shoot it, the slicker & smoother the DA will be.

----------


## usfan

"Grandpa's Lesson."

Pappy took to drinkin' back when I was barely three.
Ma got pretty quiet. She was frettin', you could see. 
So I was sent to Grandpa and he raised me up real good.
He taught me what I oughta and he taught me what I should. 

I learned a heap 'o lessons from the yarns he liked to tell.
There's one I won't forget because I learned it 'speshly well. 
There jist ain't many folk who live a peaceful, carefree life.
Along with all the good times there'll be lotsa grief and strife.

But there ain't many troubles that a man caint fix
With seven hundred dollars and a thirty ought six." 

Grandpa courted Grandma near the town of old Cheyenne.
Her daddy was cantankerous - a very greedy man. 
He wouldn't give permission for a fancy wedding day
'Til grandpa paid a dowry - biggest ever people say. 

Her daddy softened up when Grandpa said that he could fix
Him up with seven hundred dollars and a thirty ought six. 

Grandpa herded cattle down around Jalisco way.
Ended up behind some iron bars one dusty day. 
Seems the local jefe craved my Grandpa's pinto mare.
Grandpa wouldn't sell her so he lit on out of there. 

Didn't take much doin' 'cept a couple special tricks
Plus seven hundred dollars and his thirty ought six. 

Then there was that Faro game near San Francisco Bay.
Grandpa's cards was smokin' hot and he took all one day. 
He woke up nearly naked in a ditch next early morn'.
With nothin' but his flannel shirt, and it was ripped and torn. 

Those others were professionals and they don't play for kicks.
He lost seven hundred dollars and his thirty ought six.

He begged some woolen trousers off the local storekeep there
Who loaned him both a pony and a rifle on a dare. 
He caught those thievin' cardsharks at another Faro game.
He got back all his property and also his good name. 

He left one bleedin' badly and another mostly lame.
My Grandpa's trusty rifle shoots just where you choose to aim. 

Grandpa's slowin' down a bit and just the other night
He handed me his rifle and a box sealed up real tight. 
He fixed me with them pale grey eyes and this is what he said,
"You're awful young but steady too and I will soon be dead. 

I'll bet this here old rifle and this honest money too
Will come in mighty handy just as readily for you. 
There jist ain't many folk who lead a carefree peaceful life.
Along with times of happiness, there's always woe and strife. 

But.....ain't many troubles that a man caint fix
with seven hundred dollars and his thirty ought six." 

Lindy Cooper Wisdom

..daughter of Jeff Cooper, well known gun writer last century

----------

